# Where are the trout at?



## Wader4life (Jun 27, 2013)

I've fished dollar point, Virginia point and some other reefs and sand bars in east bay but can't seem to connect with solid specs. I've used lures and live bait also. Any advice would be good on where to go maybe the mud cuts by San Louis pass or reefs near trinity bay?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know that area. Here's a bump for ya.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have the same question. They must be in the water some where! hwell:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Haha...everyone asks where the fish are but no one tells.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

*Swing and miss*

I tried bay side at slp. Good current 6 ft deep too water and live shrimp croaker but no luck.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Wader4life said:


> I've fished dollar point, Virginia point and some other reefs and sand bars in east bay but can't seem to connect with solid specs. I've used lures and live bait also. Any advice would be good on where to go maybe the mud cuts by San Louis pass or reefs near trinity bay?


Why you don't try to fish on surf at ROLLOVER PASS???Here you can catch some nice specks.


----------



## Wader4life (Jun 27, 2013)

Jean Scurtu said:


> Why you don't try to fish on surf at ROLLOVER PASS???Here you can catch some nice specks.


Ill give it a try but how far out are you wading and what kind of bait?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Live shrimp or croaker this time of year for trout for sure. Fish the croaker on bottom free lined (no weight). Walk out to the first sand bar and throw into he second gut. Should only be waist deep and less if mild waves and wind. Get thee at daylight. Earlier the better.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Flats during high tide and deep cuts during low. I've been having the best luck at night near reefs with the tide using big spoons, and she-dogs. In the lights with yozuri crystal minnow, and chrome SSjr's.

Listen to the man, Rollover is hit or miss but more often hit. Check the reports from Miss Nancy's on FB. Some regulars deck a lot of trout in the surf and from the walls using MR's.

Flounder are wall to wall; I've been having a great time picking up some limits here and there. Nothing wrong with a string full of saddle blankets.


----------



## TxElite (Jun 27, 2013)

Went out Monday and had some luck on south side of the bulk head with MirroLures at Rollover. Heading out in the morning and hopefully we can have enough luck to catch a few more!


----------

